# 71-pound salmon tackle?



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

71-pound salmon breaks 15-year fly-fishing record
http://news.statesmanjournal.com/article.cfm?i=50469

I did not see the details of the tackle used. I'll just assume that the guy used a 4X tippet like is used on the PM below M-37. Yea, right.


----------

